
Will China Be Uber's Waterloo? - fspeech
http://fortune.com/2015/09/30/will-china-be-ubers-waterloo/
======
fspeech
This is a somewhat more in depth report compared to the earlier submission of
a Forbes report on the same subject:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10530897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10530897)

